# electric good



## dadefamily (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi all trying to here get what websites are good to see cost of new tv etc can anyone help


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Try looking up some electrical retail stores in Australia for prices online. 
Use google....
E.g. Kmart, JB Hifi, Dick Smith, Aldi
Also look at Ebay for new and second hand prices.

Good luck


----------



## JolyV (May 30, 2012)

maybe Audiosolutions is usefull for you


----------

